# '85 F350/6.9L Diesel



## Ducky (Apr 3, 2001)

Looking at an '85F350 w/ 6.9L diesel, 2 yard dump box. 56,000 miles, dump and tool box put on in '94. I'm not real familiar w/ any special maintenance needs on diesels, and not sure if the price is in-line at $8700. Any suggestions or info would be great!!!


Sheer Lawn Care/Outdoor Services


----------



## 6.9Driver (Feb 28, 2001)

*F-D.com*

Try http://www.ford-diesel.com. similar site to this. i love it for my 6.9 needs. sounds like a good deal.

http://www.ford-diesel.com


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We just added a 1989 F350 4x4 7.3 Diesel, 9' plow, 9' rack body dump, new auto transmission and more 110,000miles no rust we paid $7500.00, we dont run the older fords we run the 96 & 97 F350's with the Powerstrokes but at that price I could not refuse to add that one to the company.


----------



## greenngrow (Feb 18, 2000)

I guess my 86 with a 460 big block is a steal at 3500.00
It is a 4x4 with a two yard dump. The bed is in rough shape. The body is in good shape. With some tlc and paint this winter is will be a great addtion to my fleet.


----------

